# Just Joined The Outback Ranks...



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, we just took the plunge and put a deposit down on a 2005 26RS from Greatoutdoors RV...they beat everyone else around us....with just a few weeks of haggling with the salesman and an older brother who kept telling me to buy the Sportsmen Ultra Lite like him to save some money...

I want to thank everyone who posts to this site, the information given is superb and it makes choosing an outback easier knowing how many people are enjoying them. The DW is already saying I am insane with the fever as I have a spreadsheet started with "necessary" mods...

Now, if the weather would just cooperate....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Matty1 on taking the plunge with the 26RS
We also have the 26RS and love it.
Enjoy








Don action


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right on, Matty1. The 26 RS is our choice, too. We are all looking forward to our second season of camping.

Randy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to outbackers! I'm sure you will love your new outback.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulations on your Outback and welcome to the site.

We put our deposit down in early Feb and expect to have delievery in the next two weeks. I have a list of mod's in my Palm, I hav'nt shown my wife yet.

I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.

Keith


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and congrats. Looks like you've done your homework. Glad to helpl


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome Matty,

Good job holdin' out for the Outback. Bet your bro is jeolous already!!







Kudos too on the spreadsheet. Man this could get dangerous.









Happy Trails,

Greg


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome sunny

mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome! Enjoy! and let's hope the weather starts improving soon.

Wayne


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

Congrats Matty1! Enjoy your camper.

Happy Camping. action

Amy


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks everyone...looks like we are going to pick it up on the 9th of April...the in-laws were nice enough to volunteer to come watch the little one for us, I didn't think he would be able to make it through a day of paperwork and walkthroughs... (except now the father in law will be standing there watching me back it into the driveway for the first time....)

going from tent camping to this setup should be fun...hopefully we should get some use this summer..


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

From tenting to a 26RS! You are about to take a quantum leap! This will be a great summer for your family. Enjoy


----------

